# Svitzer meridian



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Latest Svitzer tug on the River Thames/Medway


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Latest Svitzer Marine tug on the River Thames/Medway


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Busy-busy on the wheelhouse top. Not much space for bronzying there.


----------

